# 2005 Maxima 3.5L V6 Cam and Crank Alignment



## mtfife (Apr 13, 2015)

Working on a 2005 3.5L V6 Cam and Crank Alignment Problem. Engine in vehicle and while replacing the timing chain and tensioner, the crank and cams got out of alignment. Question is finding #1 TDC without removing the #1 Coil and Plug, since they are hard to get to. If the timing order for this engine is 1-2-3-4-5-6, as I am reading, does it stand to reason that #1 TDC is the same as #6 cylinder being at bottom of the #6 Power stroke? In other words, if the crank chain pulley notch is aligned with the TDC mark on the block, and the #6 cylinder is at its lowest point, shouldn't that be TDC for #1 cylinder?


----------

